# Yorkshire Hoon/Meet



## R.O Detailing (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey Guys,

id love to sort out a simple meet/hoon around the Yorkshire dales! if you want some come then please let me know!

DATE is Saturday 1st February
starting location is confirmed as the Black Horse in Skipton! 
Time 10am

Map now complete
Final route has now been completed! get it checked out and make sure you are familiar with the route!
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=2 ... 4,0.090895

https://www.facebook.com/events/1439761969575953/


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Im game weather permitting of course.


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

My other half has family in Richmond this would have been a perfect excuse but I'm at a beer festival that weekend :-(

I'm definitely up for dales drive at some point though even if it is 3 hours from me :-D

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.O Detailing (Jan 6, 2014)

TondyTT said:


> Im game weather permitting of course.


Brilliant! look forward to see you there!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I see these are your first few posts. Will this be a TT meet or a general mixed meet?


----------



## R.O Detailing (Jan 6, 2014)

TondyTT said:


> I see these are your first few posts. Will this be a TT meet or a general mixed meet?


its currently a mixed meet! we currently have a mixture of about 7 people from the Z4 owners club and many more from our facebook page and other tuning/car owners clubs.


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm up for this , but i will have to confirm nearer time. :!:


----------



## R.O Detailing (Jan 6, 2014)

MGauky said:


> I'm up for this , but i will have to confirm nearer time. :!:


Brilliant, Hopefully see you there!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

R.O Detailing
... many more from our facebook page and other tuning/car owners clubs.[/quote said:


> Sounds like a bloodbath to me. Make sure you have ground rules and everyone knows them. Also you may need to notify the MSA and the local coppers if there are more than 20 of you... but I guess as this is a public forum, you've just done that.
> 
> Have a nice time!


----------



## R.O Detailing (Jan 6, 2014)

Gone Ape said:


> R.O Detailing
> ... many more from our facebook page and other tuning/car owners clubs.[/quote:1188abj4 said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O Detailing (Jan 6, 2014)

R.O Detailing said:


> Gone Ape said:
> 
> 
> > R.O Detailing
> ...


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

i nearly crashed trying to read all that whilst on my way home...


----------



## R.O Detailing (Jan 6, 2014)

Hahah Sorry Andy! hope to see a few of you guys there!


----------



## R.O Detailing (Jan 6, 2014)

One Week To Go People! Hope you are all ready! there are some interesting roads along the way! Dont forget to bring some change for the machine when you arrive!


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

sounds like it could be a laugh if its not fkkin snowing


----------



## R.O Detailing (Jan 6, 2014)

pcrepairmandan said:


> sounds like it could be a laugh if its not fkkin snowing


yeah its going to be a great turn out! im actually setting off now to do the route before saturday!


----------



## R.O Detailing (Jan 6, 2014)

Did a test drive of the route yesterday.


----------



## R.O Detailing (Jan 6, 2014)

Just as a note a few of us will be bringing along hand held walkie talkies if you have one, feel free to bring it along.


----------



## R.O Detailing (Jan 6, 2014)

A quick message to those who are coming tomorrow, irrespective of the weather there will be loads of us, this event has been posted on many car forums, across Audi TT owners, S2000 Owners, 350Z Owners and Z4 owners and there are plenty of people who, like me believe their cars still work in the rain (even with a soft top!) This event is about driving some amazing roads with stunning views with like minded people irrespective of the weather.

We can't wait to see you in Skipton!

R.O Team


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

How did it go today? Was it a good turnout?


----------



## R.O Detailing (Jan 6, 2014)

DPG said:


> How did it go today? Was it a good turnout?


Great weekend for R.O Detailing, The event went well and everyone had a good time, the weather was good and wasn't until the afternoon that we got caught in some snow! but all added to the fun!

There are going to be more events coming up later in the year with the possibility of a rolling road day and perhaps some trips to York Drag Strip for some "Run What Ya Brung"!

Please dont forget to like and share our page!


----------

